# Buying a tractor, asking for advice



## jasonphillipstx (Nov 15, 2004)

I am moving to a new home in Texas with a 3 acre lot, slightly sloped. without a lot of trees. I will probably just use it to mow regularly and tow a small trailer occasionally. I am debating between a DGT6000 and a JD GT235 or GT245. I know the JD's cost a bit more, but are they worth the extra expense for my application. I would prefer not to have to purchase another mower for a long time.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome, do have a limit on how much you want to spend? I believe i would want a 54" deck for 3 acres.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a JD L-120 for mowing 2 of my 5 acres of land, in addition to a Kubota L185 Compact tractor, I would be kind of leaning to the JD's has they will stand up a lot longer to abuse then the Craftmans, But if the budget allows I would really consider something a lot different and I am talking expensive in excess of $9,000 but I think that a Compact Kubota with either a finish mower or a belly mount mower would really stand up to your use and after all by over buying you would sure find other uses, that you could dream up. If the budget is tight then the Chaftsman would or should last 5-6 years with no major problems.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> * If the budget is tight then the Chaftsman would or should last 5-6 years with no major problems. *


Your kidding right?
What do you base that statement on?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, I'm kidding. Actually the tractor should last at least 10-15 years. Depending upon the conditions. But mowing 3 acres at least once a week for 8-10 months of the year will sure put the tractor under a lot stress and you can with any brand expect breakage. I just was waiting to see if anyone notice that I was getting a dig at Craftsman. What ever you do, Do not under buy and get a tractor to match or EXCEED the size of the lot.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

First I would like to welcome you to TF!!

As for your tractor choice....

Bolth should do your job. Bolth are tough, pretty strong tractors. I would probably make the nod to the JD's, but the cost will be higher. You also get dealer support through the JD dealer, and as long as you have a good dealer, that can pay for itself. 

What would I buy? Well if I had only 3 grand to spend, I would get the Chraftsman, and maybe a cart also. If I had more to spend, I would go with the JD.


Now last thing. Why just JD and Chraftsman? Lots of other tractors out there. The Simplictys are nice, and of corse my fav the Ingersolls. Also a ton of others.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd go poke around your various dealers, for recent trade-ins. You might be able to pick up something 2 or 3 years old that is way up the food chain compared to what you could buy new for the same money. Or like I just did, which was buy something in good shape around 20 years old made by a company with terrific parts support (Deere, Wheelhorse, Ingersoll, Simplicity) for a few hundred $$. That route does require you to enjoy tinkering a little.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome.. the GT245 is a pretty nice tractor... but a lot more $$$$ than a sears...

Paul (ingersol) is correct.. there are lots of brands out there to choose from.. simplicity, Cub, Kubota, Toro..


as others have said.. id figure out exactly how much i want to spend and go from there....

When i was looking i compared the GT245 and the prestige.. both were about the same $$$ but the prestige had power steering, locking diff rear end, metal hood, K71 tranny.. i have lots of hills and i snowthrow so i went with the simplicity.. 

It was close.. the Deere 245 is a sweet tractor... 
theres a big huge price difference between the sears and the Deere...

I think if you compare the Sears and the deere side by side.. you will see why the deere costs more... perhaps not why the deere costs SO MUCH MORE.. but youll see why it does cost more $$$. 
The 245 is built like a tank.. also deeres have great dealer support, im not crazy about the plastic hoods and for me.. given the choice.. id rather a kohler motor than a kawasaki.. but thats just me.. 


(no offense intended to any sears guys out there) 
my brother-n-law had his last sears for 14 years cutting about 2 acres.... it was a great machine.. he was real happy with it... But it was not a John deere...

3 acres of grass to be cut 8 months a year is a lot of grass.. id definetly get something i was real happy with.. becasue you'll be spending a lot of time cutting....


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

*advice*

I'm not familiar with John Deere tractors.The people in this area that use them do keep their lawns looking good Do the J.D. come standard with a 27H.P.engine,10 ga. deck,and metal hood? If not how much would it cost to have these added on??


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Get neither of them, you would be better off with a Cub 3000 series....

Ducati


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

As you can see Jason, opinions are like A-holes and everyone has one or more !!
I take it you haven't moved to Texas yet? 

3 acres is more than most have and depending on what you do and how often you do it will dictate what you will eventualy want/need!!

A gas engine will probably last up to 2000 hours vs a diesel up to 10 times that!!

A true fact for your information is a consumer product is always a bit thinner not quite as thick and designed for the homeowner. Period.

A tractor /mower from the big 3 will be a better bargain even if used (moderately) note I'm not speaking commercially!!

My avatar shows an 1860 TG Kubota Diesel with 500 hours and it has cut 3 acres for 5 years with no sign of wear!!

John Deere has a great product also but hey who wants green except an alien!!

Advice is like opinions (see above) Buy the best used Kubota or Deere you can afford and have a leg up on a new one from the dealer who sold you the used one!!


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Jason, welcome aboard.

What has me truly confused is that the DGT6000 and the JD GT235/245 were listed in your original post, and not many have spoken up about the DGT6000, IN THE CRAFTSMAN FORUM!?

As a DGT6K owner, I would guess it would last a llllonnnggg time. Now, mind you, I am in the first full year with this tractor, so I have nothing to base that on except my gut feeling and how solid this tractor feels to me.

I would expect it would be more than enought tractor to the do the job you require. And, just a little over half the cost of the JD model, so, in theory you could buy 2 (1 for a back up) .

Good luck, let us know what you decide.

SnowMower


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a new DGT6000 with a 54" deck and expect it to last more than 20 years. I cut 3 acres of rolling meadow. This tractor replaced a Montgomery Ward 10 Hp tractor I bought in 1972.


----------



## brockman (Aug 20, 2004)

Sit on each tractor and talk to your local dealers and see who you feel comfortable with. 
No matter what tractor you choose, you need to feel you have made a great choice and feel that you will have the backing of your dealer or store where purchased. 

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonphillipstx (Nov 15, 2004)

*Made a decision*

Hey guys, 

Thanks for all of your input. My brother, who has a GT235, love it and convinced me to keep looking for a JD. He pointed out a few key things for me to look at when shopping with various models. I really wnted a deal...

Found a Kubota TG1860, 100 hrs, $3950, but it was kept outside and I do not like the look of weathering on it.

Found the DGT6000, new, $2519 on closeout

Look at new cubs, 2500 and 3000 series, did not think they compared to the JD by looking and talking to the salesman. I asked him how they compared to the JD, he could not give me ANY sales points.

Finally kept calling around, seeking a better deal, and found a current model GT245, 54" deck, 40 hours, bought from him this last February and traded in for an X, at a dealer, flawless with the only signs of any wear on the front bumper wheels on the deck, with a NEW FULL JD WARRANTY BEGGINING next march, and the dealer even serviced it for me (oil, filters)...all for $3900

I jumped on it. I think I made the right decision. Time will tell.

Thanks again guys.

Now, I just need to get the mulch kit.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats on the new toy... or I mean tractor purchase Jason! You sound excited and happy. That is the most important thing. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Sounds like a great buy! Good luck with your new ride. Make sure to give us updates on how it works for you.

Angel


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats on the good deal and the new ride (well new to you)..LOL

Bob


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like you got a very good deal that should give you many hours of trouble free grass cutting....A good dealer/ company that will support their product is a big plus in todays world.

Congrats on your new machine!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Made a decision*



> _Originally posted by jasonphillipstx _
> *
> Look at new cubs, 2500 and 3000 series, did not think they compared to the JD by looking and talking to the salesman. I asked him how they compared to the JD, he could not give me ANY sales points.
> 
> *


You got the Gt245 at a good price and congratulations on the purchase. However the Gt245 is not anywhere near in the same league as the 3000 series Cubs, not even close. Besides power steering, and hydrolics, and about 300 lbs heavier are just a few things...
Too bad the salesperson couldnt state the obvious....a picture is worth a thousands words....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=66803>

Ducati


----------

